# Sportfischen Fuerteventura



## Fishbuster

Hallo Big Gamer, Mini Gamer und alle echten Sportfischer!

Fischen auf die grossen der Meere ist auf Fuerte z.Zt. nicht ganz so toll. Seit 2-3 Wochen keinen dicken Fisch an die schönen Penn Rollen bekommen. Nur ein Wahoo von 25 kg gehakt. Gestern, beim einholen der Big Game Spielsachen kam ein kleiner Hammerhai auf 20 mtr. Wassertiefe direkt vor dem Strand ganz zutraulich auf das Boot zugeschwommen und wollte dann auch unbingt gefangen werden. Weil, er wollte so gerne ein Steiftier werden mit Knopf (Tagmarke) im Ohr und mit seinen ca. 40 kg wird er diese Marke dann auch lange spazierenschwimmen.:s 
Petri Heil


----------



## xial

Gib mal ein paar Tipps für Fuerterventura. Wie ich am besten vom Strand aus Angeln kann mit welchem Köder und welche Ruten ich brauche. Da ich im Herbst dahin fliegen werde und auch Angeln wollte . Sofern es mein Vater und meine nFreundin das zulassen


----------



## grünfüssler

auf fuerteventura fischen vom ufer aus möglich,aber schwierig (viele hänger am porösen vorfuss).
am besten brandungsrute oder lange karpfen/hechtrute um 3.90 (oder länger),ausreichend grosse rolle(220 m 30er)sowie  haken der grösse1-4.
am besten dünnes stahl/kevlarvorfach und  flache tellerbleie in 50-100g oder noch besser tiroler hölzel in diesen gewichten.
als köder besorgst du dir am besten im einheimischensupermarkt frische,kleine kalamares (kilo 3€).
damit lassen sich alle meeresfische sehr gut fangen.
wo bist du denn genau in fuerteventura untergebracht ????
gruss....das fuertefussel


----------



## xial

Kann ich noch nicht sagen da wir noch nichts gebucht haben bezüglich des Urlaubs. Ich hatte nur gedacht falls wir dort hinfliegen. Lebst du da oder fliegst du dort jedes Jahr hin??

Wie müsste ich die Kalamarie den aufziehen damit sie auch Gewaltwürfe überstehen da ich in Sachen Brandungsangeln noch keine erfahrungen Sammeln konnte


----------



## grünfüssler

also wenn du noch nichts gebucht hast gebe ich die folgenden tip :
als hotel ist das FUERTEVENTURA PRINCESS sehr zu empfehlen.
wenn du das als last minute buchst und nicht gerade zur hauptreisezeit fliegst kommst du da für ca.400€ pro person/woche/incl.flug unter.
das hotel ist ABSOLUTE SPITZENKLASSE!!!
essen,service und das ganze "drumherum" ist einfach mehr als klasse.
ich war schon in mehreren hotels auf der insel und war auch einige male sehr enttäuscht,aber beim letzten besuch war ich im princess und ich bin sicher ich geh NIE MEHR in ein anderes hotel 
du kannst dazu auch tiffy befragen,derwar nämlich beim letztenmal dabei und war ebenfalls sehr angetan 
die kalamares (frische !!!) sind sehr gute köder weil sie sehr zäh sind und super am haken halten.wenn du weitwurftraining mit ihnen machst solltest du sie aber vielleicht mit der ködernadel aufziehen...........
das fuerteventura princess ist im übrigen ganz im süden der insel direkt an einem traumhaften,weissen sandstrand von ca.30 km länge.
zum jachthafen von morro jable(da hat der fishbuster sein gleichnamiges boot liegen)ist es mit dem taxi ein weg von 6 €.
eine ausfahrt mit günter würde ich dir auf jeden fall nahelegen.
er bringt dich bestimmt an die dicken fische.
preise und alles andere kannst du bei ihm direkt erfragen.
hoffe das du viel spass auf fuerte haben wirst...gruss...das liebtfuertefussel


----------



## Fishbuster

Heute Fischen vor Fuerte: 25 Meilen draussen, super Wetter, eine dicke, grosse, u. lange Marlinflosse hinten an den Ködern. Und kein Biss. Viele kleine Schildkröten an der Oberfläche, eine davon wahrscheinlich das Leben gerettet. Sie hatte eine unmenge von grossen Muscheln an sich kleben und konnte nicht mehr abtauchen. Dann, mitten im Meer, rundherum ca. 200 mtr., einen Berg mit einer Flachstelle von 180 - 30 mtr., hier mal Tiefseefischen versuchen!? Gesagt-getan. Ein Fisch gefangen mit einem gewicht von 15 kg, aber, den kennt hier keiner, auch die Berufsfischer nicht. Ich werde also mal die Fishbücher durchsuchen müssen und wenn ich dann Glück habe, kann ich euch den Namen und auch vieleicht ein Foto zeigen. petri heil


----------



## Fishbuster

Anmerkung: Die Meerestiefe war  ca. 2000 meter tief !!!


----------



## xial

Danke  füssler werde das mal meinem vater vorlegen. Da ich nicht bezahlen muss. Wenn ich mit meister Günter rausfahren will muss ich ruten mitbringen oder kann ich die Mieten. Wollte eigentlich kein Little/Buig Game machen. Was mich noch ibnteressiert wie weit muss ich Werfen am Strand reichen 100 meter oder muss ich mal wieder einen auf Brandung machen und über 200meter schaffen (arme arme [dieses Wortspiel]).

Aber trotzdem Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## grünfüssler

bei günter sind die ruten im preis mit drin.
du musst also weder eigenes gerät anschleppen noch was mieten.
das angelzeug das er an bord hat könnten wir uns eh niemals leisten 
am strand ist das gan einfach.....du musst eine tiefe von 15-30 m mit deinem wurf erreichen.
wie weit das vom strand weg ist kommt immer drauf an wo genau du fischen willst.
du siehst die tiefenlienie aber super.........da wo das wasser von türkisgrün plötzlich auf strahlendes dunkelblau überspringt.......da musste hin.
wenn du ein grösseres schlauchboot mitnehmen könntest hättest du eine super fischerei vor dir.
einfach bis zur kante paddeln,da den anker setzten und dann hinter der kante runterlassen und dicke fische fangen.............
bis denn.......
das fährterstjetztlosfussel


----------



## xial

Wenn ich mittem Schlauchbot rausfahren würde müsste ich vom Beach also nicht so weit werfen oder? Und wenn ich die Linien vom Starnd aus ohne Probleme Sehen lann müsste das doch auchnicht so weit sein.


----------



## xial

Kannst mir nochmal nen Ungefähren Preis für eine Woche in dem Hotel sagen?


----------



## wodibo

@xial

Um die Kalamares am Haken zu halten kannst Du ein kleines Stückchen Folie (ca. 1cm Durchmesser) auf den Kaken ziehen. Hinter dem Wiederhaken positioniert hält es jden Köder bei jedem Gewaltwurf.

@fishbuster

Danke für die laufenden Infos :m #6


----------



## Fishbuster

*Sportfischen Fuerteventura u. Gran Canaria*

Es wird gefangen, aber so richtig! Bin mit meinem Boot am Mittwochmorgen von Fuerte nach dem Sueden von Gran Canaria gefahren. Die Strecke von ca. 85 meilen (150 km) in 3 Std.10min.
bei Spiegeleierglatte See und ca. 40 Grad Waerme runtergeduest.
Jeden Tag wurden viele Billfische gehakt. Oft ein Boot drei an einem Tag! Ich hatte leider keine Zeit zum Fischen, habe neue Outrigger am Boot bekommen. War harte Arbeit die zu montieren bei den Temperaturen. Ich wollte noch ein paar Tage laenger bleiben, damit ich auch noch dort fischen kann, ging aber leider nicht wegen einem Wetterumsturtz. So bin ich schon am Samstagmorgen bei viel Wind u. hohen Wellen wieder zurueck nach Fuerte. Diesmal dauerte der Trip schon wegen der groben See 12 Std. und es war ein ganz harter Trip. Es soll noch mehr Wind fuer die naechsten Tagen kommen. Aber ich bin im Stall und ich kann mein Boot weiter fuer die grossen Tournaments im September vorbereiten. Petri Heil :c


----------



## wodibo

Hoffentlich klappt das mit uns im September!!! Ich wäre schon zufrieden mal bei so einem Drill dabei zu sein. Vor allem wenns mein eigener Drill wäre :m


----------



## Fishbuster

Ja, Ja, Jungs! Der grosse Fisch ist da. Habe ihn heute gepackt, den grossen  Blauen Atlantik Marlin. Ca. 200 kg, 40 min. Drill, Tag u. Release. Die neuen schönen super Outrigger von Lees haben mir vieleicht Glück gebracht. Von heute an gehts fast jeden Tag nur noch auf den Marlin. Bis zum 08. Sep., dann geht es zu den grossen Tournaments. Der Fishbuster ist gemeldet für Gran Tarajal vom 10.-13. 9. mit über 100 Boote am Strat und für Marina Rubicon (Lanzarote Süd) vom 18.-20. Sep. mit 60 Boote am Start!!!:z :z :z 
Wodibo bitte bei mir auf E Mail melden.


----------



## Fishbuster

Gestern auf hoher See 5 dicke grosse Hammerhaie, alle so um die 200 kg und mehr, direkt am Boot vorbei. Unheimliche Begegnung.
Heute zwei schöne weisse Marline an der Angel, alle so um die 40 - 60 Kg. Petri Heil:z


----------



## hecht24

klasse guenther
:m :m :m


----------



## wodibo

@Günter

Thema Hammerhai: Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal einen Bericht gelesen das Hammerhaie auf ausgedrillte Marlins gegangen sind. Ist Dir selbst soetwas schon passiert (wenn ja, dann Bericht!!!) oder gehört dies in die Welt des Anglerlateins???

P.S.: Mehl geht gleich raus :m


----------



## Fishbuster

Ja, es ist richtig! Die Haie ( Hammerhaie, Makohaie, Blauhaie etc. )greifen ausgedrillte Marline an. Die greifen jeden Fisch an, der geschwächt ist. Davon leben sie und sind deshalb wichtig als Gesundheitspolizei. In Australien z.B. müssen sie Sportboote einen Marlin in ca. 15-20 Min. ans Boot gedrillt haben, um ihn zu makieren u. freilassen oder evtl. an Bord zunehmen. Dauert der drill länger, kommen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Tigerhaie und fessen den Fisch auf. Petri heil


----------



## Fishbuster

Bei mir hier auf Fuerte ist ein Haiangriff auf einen Marlin noch nicht passiert. Aber kleine Thunfische (ca. 10 kg) und Barracuda sind schon bei mir an der Angel beim drill angegriffen worden. Direkt am Boot. Es gibt auch schöne Bilder davon. Petri Heil


----------



## wodibo

> Es gibt auch schöne Bilder davon. Petri Heil



Aber ganz fix rein damit :z 
Wenn Du Probleme dabei hast, schick sie an meine Mehladdi :m


----------



## Nick_A

Da bekommt man ja richtig Lust zum "Sofortlosfliegenundfischen"!!!

Mit was für Kosten muß ich denn ca. für einen Tagestrip (oder mehrere) rechnen?

Viele Grüsse
Nick


----------



## Jürgen

Hy Fishbuster

hab mitte-ende Oktober 10 Tage frei und würd ganz gern ein
wenig in die Sonne. Wie siehts fischereilich da bei Dir aus?

Grüsse aus Norwegen

Jürgen

12 Grad auf Hitra heute!


----------



## Fishbuster

Jürgen, Jürgen, wenn ich Hellseher wäre.....! Aber mal im Ernst, der Oktober ist in der Regel sehr gut zum Fischen. Der starke Passatwind vom Sommer ist weg und Fische, besonders Haie gibts dann normalerweise reichlich. Petri heil:a


----------



## Dorsch1

@ Fishbuster

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Marlin.#6
Irgendwann werde ich mir doch mal eine Reise zu Dir antun müssen.:m


----------



## Fishbuster

Der Marlin war diese Woche wohl nicht zu Besuch in Fuerte, aber dafür haben wir hier sehr viele Hammerhaie, in jeder Grösse. Von ca. 50 kg bis ca. 200 kg und man kann sie sehr nahe am Boot sehen, anlocken und auch an die Angel bekommen. Petri Heil:k :k :k


----------



## Fishbuster

Fuerte heute! Mein Angler Bernd aus Berlin, (Anglerboardleser und erfahrener Big Game Fischer, viele Reisen nach Afrika))
macht im Norden von Fuerte derzeit Urlaub (Corralejo), 140 Km vom  Hafen Horro Jable. Wir fahren um 9 Uhr los, Big Game auf die Grossen der Meere. 5 Std. keinen Strike, dann grosse Möwenaktion ca. 500 Mtr. vom Boot, die Möwen gehen ins Wasser, das Echo zeigt viel Futterfisch. Fliegende Fische jagen aus dem Wasser. Da jagt der Grosse! Ja, da sind sie auch zu sehen, die dicken THUNE. Alle satte 100 kg und mehr. Wir Fahren durch die Möwenschwärme, schleppen  fünf Angeln, 4 davon an die Outrigger, die Köder ziehen eine perfekte Spur, die See ist Rau mit Wellen von ca. 2 mtr, aber das ist für solche Fische gut, oft beisst der Fisch wenn die Köder die Wellen heruntersurfen. Wir ziehen viele Runden durch die Schwärme. Und keinen Biss.
Das ist Bitter für den echten Fischermann. Das ist Live. Das ist Natur.  Morgen komme ich wieder, ihr Thune. Petri Heil:c :c :c


----------



## Fishbuster

Was die in Lanzarote können, kann ich auch! Heute habe ich auch NUR einen Fisch gefangen. Einen BLUE MARLIN!!!

Mein Angler aus Österreich Leopold und seine Frau machten sehr grosse Augen als die neue PENN 70 VS losrattete und der dicke Blaue aus dem Wasser kam. Er hatte bis heute auf Mauritius nur grosse Doarden u. ein paar Bonitos  gefischt. Er konnte es fast nicht glauben was da Schnur von der Rolle ging, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit! Da Fisch hatte vorher zweimal je einen anderen Lure/Köder angeschlagen der im Outrigger hing und somit auslöste. Er schwamm weg, kam wieder zurück und nahm wieder einen anderen Köder, Farbe rosa, der ganz innen nahe am Boot lief. Der Fisch bekam seine Freiheit zurück, nachdem ein paar schöne Videoaufnahmen gemacht wurden. Er hatte  ein Gewicht von guten 300 kg. Petri Heil:z :z :z


----------



## Fishbuster

Heute war bei super Sonnenschein und fast keine Welle die Jagt auf Hammerhai angesagt. Ich hatte meinem Angler davon abgeraten weil ich in den letzten Tagen davon keinen gesehen hatte. Aber er wollte unbedingt. Also, schönes Rubi Dubbi aus Sardinen u. Makrelen und Sand angerührt, so um die 30 kg. Auch nach 3 Std. noch keine Haischwanzflosse zu sehen. Aber Amberjacks sind angelockt worden. Alle so um die 5-8 kg und die haben wir dann gefangen auf  Penn 10 u. 20 lbs Takle, das war ein Angelspass. So ganz unverhofft schön. Petri Heil:z


----------



## Fishbuster

So macht es wieder Spass! Das echte Sportfischen!
Wir, meine Angler u. ich,  haben am Wochenende schöne Big Eye Thune gefangen. Alle so um die 8-15 kg das Stück und auf der kleinen Rute mit der 20 lbs Leine war das ein schöner Drillspass.
Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein paar Tage länger so, auch das Wetter spielt mit. Der Sommerpassatwind hat seine Dienste getan und die See ist wunderbar zum Sportfischen. :l  Petri Heil


----------



## Fishbuster

Endlich wieder richtigen Sportfisch!!! Nach einer langen Bierdurstzeit mit wenig Marlin und Thun im Sommer fangen wir jetzt endlich schöne grosse WAHOOS u. DORADEN.
Meine beiden Sportfischer aus LOS ANGELES-USA, extra zum Fischen rüber gekommen für eine Woche, haben richtiges Glück.
Der Atlantik vor Fuerte zeigt sich Sportfischerfreundlich. Auch andere Boote fangen diese Fische. Petri Heil
:z


----------



## Fishbuster

Warum gab es dieses Jahr so recht wenig grossen Sportfisch wie Thun u. Marlin auf den Kanaren u. dem Nord- Atlantik?
Auf diese Frage gibt es jetzt eine Antwort!!!
Nicht nur die Sportfischer haben weniger gefangen auch die Berufsfischer. Deshalb wurde eine Untersuchung vom spanischen Land.- u. Fischereiministerium durchgeführt, dies berichtet jetzt eine kanarische Tageszeitung. Man ist zu folgenem Ergebniss gekommen: Es hätten in den vergangen 12-15 Monaten gr. Militär/Marine Übungen u.a. mit U-Booten im Atlanik stattgefunden, besonders um die Kanaren herum. Diese Schiffe hätten starke Strahlen wie vom Sonar etc. abgegeben, das hätte die Fische vertrieben. Deshalb seinen auch, was in der Geschichte der Kanaren noch bisher kaum vorgekommen ist, die Wale u. Delfine gestrandet. Man hat diese toten "Fische" an der Uni von Las Palmas untersucht und festgestellt, dass die Sinnesorgane vermutlich durch diese Strahlen durcheinandergebracht wurden und diese Tiere dann zu schnellem aufgetauchen veranlasst hätte. Das hätte wiederum dazu geführt, das die Fischblase geplatz wäre und das würde wiederum zur Strandung führen, weil die Tiere nicht mehr abtauchen können.
Alleine an der Südküste von Fuerte waren 17 gr. Delfine und 8 Wahle gestrandet.
Man will jetzt ein Verbot per Gesetz durchbringen, das verbietet,
 das solche Nato-Manöver in Zukunft um die Kanaren stattfinden.
Ein guter Wille, finde ich.  Petri Heil#h


----------



## Fishbuster

Fuerteventura heute! Seit zwei Tagen dicker Regen auf den Kanaren, auch auf Fuerteventura. Heutenachmittag, der Regen hört auf und spiegeleierglatte See. Ein kleines offenes Boot, ca. 6 mtr. mit 40 Ps AB Motor fährt zum Fischen raus. Er schleppt auf kl. Thune (Bonitos). Was fängt er? Einen BLAUEN MARLIN von genau 254 KG!!! Der Drill dauerte 4 Std., keinen Kampfstuhl, keine Big Game Auststattung, alles mit einem Stand up Harnisch (Rutenhalter zum Umschnallen) auf seinem Fahrersitz und eine, wie für Spanier üblich,  Rolle mit dicker Leine drauf. Das war  sein Glück. Das ist echtes Sportfischen! Petri Heil:m :m :m


----------



## Fishbuster

Jetzt macht es wieder richtig Spass, das Sportfischen auf Fuerte!
Habe eine ganze Familie 2 Wochen zum Sportfischen hier von Vöglers Angelreisen. Das sind echte GlÜcksangler. Das Wetter ein Anglertraum. Die See ist wie zugefroren, so glatt. Das Wasser 23 Grad, die Luft 28 Grad: Was will man mehr? Fisch! Und den gibt es reichlich. Heute 4 Thune, Big Eye, alle so um die 10-12 Kg und Sonnenfische, so stand es ja im Juni-Blinker. Goldmakrelen, auch alle so um 8 Kg und 7 an die Angel, 3 durch super Sprünge leider verloren, aber 4 gehakt. Alles herrliche Drills auf der Penn Int. 16 S mit 20 lbs Nylon.
Das Pech von Sonntag ist damit vergessen, da hatten wir 2 dickere Thune (ca.30-40kg) an  30 lbs dran, leider beide ausgeschlitz nach 15-20 Min.
Gestern, Tiefseefischen auf so 100 bis 300 mtr. mit elek. Rolle.
Drachenköpfe, jede Menge und Riffbarsche, auch reichlich. So sollte es immer sein. Bilder werden kommen!#h  Petri Heil


----------



## hecht24

hm
mir sind am WE hier die wattwuermer festgefroren.


----------



## Fishbuster

Hier sollten jetzt ein paar schöne Bilder wie versprochen kommen, die hatte ich Tiffy auch rübergesendet damit er das macht, weil, hier von den Kanaren klappt das nicht. Tiffy?;+


----------



## Tiffy

Wenn du treiben willst dann musst du dir ne Schafherde kaufen Günter. :q

Immer mit der Ruhe


----------



## Tiffy

Hallo Günter,

ich habe die Bilder in einem neuen Thread im Werbepartnerforum verlinkt. Wäre schön wenn Du dort noch mal einiges zu den Bildern schreiben würdest.

Wir möchten das Bord Werbefrei halten, deshalb haben wir für unsere Werbepartner extra ein Forum eröffnet. Und irgendwie müssen wir das Gleichheitsprinzip beachten. Ob man nun Dienstleistungen wie Big Game Fahrten oder Pilker, Echolote oder sonst was anbietet. Gerwerbe bleibt Gewerbe und gehört nun mal nicht ins Board.

Den neuen Thread findest du hier


----------



## Fishbuster

ANKÜNDIGUNG grosses Preisausschreiben!!!
Am 9. Aug. habe ich einen Tiefseefisch gefangen, siehe Beitrag im Board mit diesem Datum.
Der Fisch ist/konnte bis heute nicht mit seinem Namen entlarft werden. Ich werde ein Bild von diesem Fisch am Freitag hier ins Board stellen. Titel: Ungeheuer aus dem Meer!
Wer diesen Fisch mit Namen richtig erkennt, hat eine Woche (5 Tage) fischen für zwei Personen hier in Fuerte mit mir frei, bei eigener Anreise und freier Zeitwahl!!!
Grüsse u. Petri Heil Günter-Fishbuster#h


----------



## Frank-Derschang

*Ungeheuer`??*

Hallo Günter,

also fängt man auch auf den Kanaren solche Sachen wie Monster! Wow dann will ich auch dahin.

Liebe Grüße

Euer Frank


----------



## Frank-Derschang

*Preisrätsel*

Hallo lieber Fishbuster,

ich vermiße dein Bild vom Ungeheuer der Kanaren. Wo bleibt es denn?


Desweiteren will ich hier mal anmerken, daß ich es für unpassend halte, Berichte über weltweite Angelziele in ein Werbepartnerforum zu stellen. Wo soll denn hier der Sinn drin liegen?
Wenn ich hier was verkaufe wie in all den anderen Berichten zuvor verstehe ich das, aber da ist euch bestimmt ein Fehler unterlaufen.
Also bitte ändert das mal ab.
So kann ja keiner lesen was es weltweit beim Angeln neues gibt. Und deswegen sind wir ja auch hier angemeldet um immer die neuesten News zu erfahren.

Liebe Grüße

Frank


----------

